# Post Filtering



## Lancel0t

Greetings!

I would like to ask if it is possible for our dear moderators to filter first or even remove the post that doesn't have any culture related sense. Like those questions concerning love, sex and failure? 

Just asking.


----------



## mhay

well, may i ask.... how do u understand the word CULTURE.........?!!!  isn't it's a way of LIFE?  love, sex, and even failure are part of living, right?  so, there's nothing to be worried about talking certain things like that.... people talking that just want to be open with a particular issue that needs to be resolved before it gets worst.... do u understand now?  so, there's no need to filter those cause this would help the people to get rid of IGNORANCE with such issues!!!!


----------



## amenrah0303

i think Lancelot forgot to turn the pages of his dictionary on the part where he can see clearly the meaning of culture and i am sure he got an E in his Sociology and Social Theory subjects on which i can boast i got an A+ on both subjects.

well, for his benefit, i'll be posting here the meaning of culture and you can actually see on its content where we can easily place love, sex and failure into.

here it is, and i quote, "Main Entry: *1cul·ture * 
Pronunciation: 'k&l-ch&r
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French, from Latin cultura, from cultus, past participle
1 : CULTIVATION, TILLAGE
2 : the act of developing the intellectual and moral faculties especially by education
3 : expert care and training <beauty culture>
4 a : enlightenment and excellence of taste acquired by intellectual and aesthetic training b : acquaintance with and taste in fine arts, humanities, and broad aspects of science as distinguished from vocational and technical skills
5 a : the integrated pattern of human knowledge, belief, and behavior that depends upon man's capacity for learning and transmitting knowledge to succeeding generations b : the customary *beliefs*, *social forms*, and *material traits of * *a racial, religious, or social group * c : the set of shared *attitudes*, *values*, *goals, and practices* that characterizes a company or corporation
6 : cultivation of living material in prepared nutrient media; also : a product of such cultivation

if he needs explanation, i'll be here to defend my answer with proofs and evidences!


----------



## camry jewel richardson

I SALUTE YOUR OPINION amenrah .... and for that will give you ***** and   .......


 CJ 




			
				amenrah0303 said:
			
		

> i think Lancelot forgot to turn the pages of his dictionary on the part where he can see clearly the meaning of culture and i am sure he got an E in his Sociology and Social Theory subjects on which i can boast i got an A+ on both subjects.
> 
> well, for his benefit, i'll be posting here the meaning of culture and you can actually see on its content where we can easily place love, sex and failure into.
> 
> here it is, and i quote, "Main Entry: *1cul·ture *
> Pronunciation: 'k&l-ch&r
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French, from Latin cultura, from cultus, past participle
> 1 : CULTIVATION, TILLAGE
> 2 : the act of developing the intellectual and moral faculties especially by education
> 3 : expert care and training <beauty culture>
> 4 a : enlightenment and excellence of taste acquired by intellectual and aesthetic training b : acquaintance with and taste in fine arts, humanities, and broad aspects of science as distinguished from vocational and technical skills
> 5 a : the integrated pattern of human knowledge, belief, and behavior that depends upon man's capacity for learning and transmitting knowledge to succeeding generations b : the customary *beliefs*, *social forms*, and *material traits of **a racial, religious, or social group *c : the set of shared *attitudes*, *values*, *goals, and practices* that characterizes a company or corporation
> 6 : cultivation of living material in prepared nutrient media; also : a product of such cultivation
> 
> if he needs explanation, i'll be here to defend my answer with proofs and evidences!


----------



## Sharon

Lancelot, 

I don't really mind those threads, I just believe that they should have a home of their own. They really don't belong in "Culture," but there are several threads that are not strictly "Culture," and have found their way to that forum. I have seen a couple where people were trying to find old friends, asking advice about relationships, or sharing an interesting link with friends. There are several threads that might be more psychology or sociology based than they are in cultures. No offense to any particular threads, but while poetry is part of culture, to me it is more "Literature." While "Linguistics" is part of language, I am not sure it is cultural.  I have read many threads that start out "I'm not sure where this goes, so..."  

There is another thread that discusses a conversation forum here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10057&page=1&pp=10 
and I do think it would be a good idea, if opening a new sub-forum is not too much work. LauraN said something that I liked a lot there, so this is what I would like to say...in her words.



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> It's like going to a world café after you're done with work.... you don't know what you'll find but maybe you'll find someone has said something interesting and maybe you learned a bit from someone's point of view (maybe coming from another part of the world).


 I think that's beautiful.

In my time as a member of this forum, I have noticed that the members share some of the same interests. There are is an addictive quality to the forum that fascinates me. When I read the threads "*confession...*" and "*Your house is on fire*,"  I noticed a group feeling of camaraderie here, and that made me want to start a new thread. A friend of mine had e-mailed an online test to me: "_What kind of thinker are you?_" I took the test, and I am a "Linguistic thinker" and an "Interpersonal thinker" ... it would be interesting to me to see what percentage of the other members are also...but that is not strictly "Cultural"...so I held back. 
Mike posted that he is willing to start an off-topic forum...





> I've long considered opening an off-topic forum where people could discuss whatever and (in theory) the cultural issues forum could return to the original intention of being a place to talk purely about cultural questions and observations. As you can see from the comments of many of the people here, the idea has never received a very warm reception!


Maybe it is not an altogether bad idea... 

Sharon.


----------



## Artrella

mhay said:
			
		

> well, may i ask.... how do u understand the word CULTURE.........?!!!  isn't it's a way of LIFE?  love, sex, and even failure are part of living, right?  so, there's nothing to be worried about talking certain things like that.... people talking that just want to be open with a particular issue that needs to be resolved before it gets worst.... do u understand now?  so, there's no need to filter those cause this would help the people to get rid of IGNORANCE with such issues!!!!




mhay, I think you are right in that life and sex are part of culture.  But _"the _ _10 sexiest women??" _ is that your concept of culture?? Besides you are doing surveys and you are not giving us information about sex or life.  It would be interesting that you contribute in "teaching" something to us.  I would like to inform myself about scientific research, or sociology, maybe psychology connected with sex and love.  But asking if you want _premarital sex or what _ _do you think about that_...what do we learn from that? Just the other foreros opinions, which of course are interesting... but from my point of view cannot be categorized as cultural items.  If you want to get rid of IGNORANCE, why don't you find an interesting article and share it with us?  There are lots of them, and we can learn something and debate about that.  I don't think that asking_ what do _ _men like of a woman_ is very instructive or cultural.  I wouldn't say that it's no fun to do such surveys, but we should categorize things correctly.  This is not cultural, maybe it's something that we can talk about with friends over a cup of coffee. Everybody has the right to express their  ideas freely.  Nice, funny, entertaining but definitely not cultural.

BTW, I think that Sharon's idea would be great because in that case we will have room for everybody's point of view and the threads will be categorized according to their content.

My humble opinion.


----------



## lauranazario

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Greetings!
> 
> I would like to ask if it is possible for our dear moderators to filter first or even remove the post that doesn't have any culture related sense. Like those questions concerning love, sex and failure?
> 
> Just asking.



Lancelot,
Just as I was telling someone else... if you see a thread you don't like, just don't post in it. Lack of participation causes a thread to go "dead" very quickly... and pretty soon it will be pushed back (or down) by other more interesting (hopefully!) threads. Just like in a restaurant menu... ignore the "items" you don't like and pretty soon the "chef" will get the message.
Catch my drift???? 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Lancelot,
> Just as I was telling someone else... if you see a thread you don't like, just don't post in it. Lack of participation causes a thread to go "dead" very quickly... and pretty soon it will be pushed back (or down) by other more interesting (hopefully!) threads. Just like in a restaurant menu... ignore the "items" you don't like *and pretty soon the "chef" will get the message.
> Catch my drift???? *
> Saludos,
> LN


----------



## mkellogg

I have to say that I agree with Lancel0t.  The culture forum is supposed to be about _foreign_ cultures.  I suggest that people wishing to talk about other subjects should be respectful and not post them there.  While "ten sexiest women" might be some sort of cultural question, it is not really about foreign cultures, in my opinion.

One answer to this is to start deleting off-topic threads.  While I hate deleting comments, it might be necessary to preserve a mature atmosphere.

Mike


----------



## vachecow

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I have to say that I agree with Lancel0t.  The culture forum is supposed to be about _foreign_ cultures.  I suggest that people wishing to talk about other subjects should be respectful and not post them there.  While "ten sexiest women" might be some sort of cultural question, it is not really about foreign cultures, in my opinion.
> 
> One answer to this is to start deleting off-topic threads.  While I hate deleting comments, it might be necessary to preserve a mature atmosphere.
> 
> Mike


GO Mike


----------



## mkellogg

These people seem to be a bunch of friends. (See my post in cultural issues.)  I am now on a thread deleting rampage...

Mike


----------



## mhay

Artrella said:
			
		

> mhay, I think you are right in that life and sex are part of culture. But _"the __10 sexiest women??" _is that your concept of culture?? Besides you are doing surveys and you are not giving us information about sex or life. It would be interesting that you contribute in "teaching" something to us. I would like to inform myself about scientific research, or sociology, maybe psychology connected with sex and love. But asking if you want _premarital sex or what __do you think about that_...what do we learn from that? Just the other foreros opinions, which of course are interesting... but from my point of view cannot be categorized as cultural items. If you want to get rid of IGNORANCE, why don't you find an interesting article and share it with us? There are lots of them, and we can learn something and debate about that. I don't think that asking_ what do __men like of a woman_ is very instructive or cultural. I wouldn't say that it's no fun to do such surveys, but we should categorize things correctly. This is not cultural, maybe it's something that we can talk about with friends over a cup of coffee. Everybody has the right to express their ideas freely. Nice, funny, entertaining but definitely not cultural.
> 
> BTW, I think that Sharon's idea would be great because in that case we will have room for everybody's point of view and the threads will be categorized according to their content.
> 
> My humble opinion.


did i say the title, "_the 10 sexiest women??" - i have just stated the concept of the culture.... right>? but not to the point that i'm talking about the topic that you've mentioned.... may i ask now, do u really understand what are we talking about....? it seems that your point of view is on out-of-this-world that is needed further clarification... analyze the situation first before you react on certain things.... informations can also be utilized through surveys... where as people themselves are the one who gives further information... did i make myself clear now to you.... thank's a lot anyway!!!!_


----------



## Artrella

mhay said:
			
		

> did i say the title, "_the 10 sexiest women??" - i have just stated the concept of the culture.... right>? but not to the point that i'm talking about the topic that you've mentioned.... may i ask now, do u really understand what are we talking about....? it seems that your point of view is on out-of-this-world that is needed further clarification... analyze the situation first before you react on certain things.... informations can also be utilized through surveys... where as people themselves are the one who gives further information... did i make myself clear now to you.... thank's a lot anyway!!!!_




You're welcome mhay!!


----------



## mhay

no problem for that.... take care!!!!


----------



## vachecow

mhay said:
			
		

> informations can also be utilized through surveys


For the most part, I agree.  However in the future, when doing a survay, if you posted the results, it might make it more legitimate.


----------



## Philippa

Sharon said:
			
		

> In my time as a member of this forum, I have noticed that the members share some of the same interests. There are is an addictive quality to the forum that fascinates me. When I read the threads "*confession...*" and "*Your house is on fire*,"  I noticed a group feeling of camaraderie here, and that made me want to start a new thread. A friend of mine had e-mailed an online test to me: "_What kind of thinker are you?_" I took the test, and I am a "Linguistic thinker" and an "Interpersonal thinker" ... it would be interesting to me to see what percentage of the other members are also...but that is not strictly "Cultural"...so I held back.
> Mike posted that he is willing to start an off-topic forum...
> Quote:
> I've long considered opening an off-topic forum where people could discuss whatever and (in theory) the cultural issues forum could return to the original intention of being a place to talk purely about cultural questions and observations. As you can see from the comments of many of the people here, the idea has never received a very warm reception!
> 
> Maybe it is not an altogether bad idea...
> Sharon.



Hi Sharon
I strongly agree with this. I've been wondering how off-topic the culture forum should go/how off-topic people want it to go. I've wondered for a while about suggesting a chat/off-topic forum and then when it was suggested I was really interested to read people's opinions.
In the only other forum I've been (a tiny) part (24natic  ) of there were/are lots of off-topic forums for other TV shows, films etc. But the most interesting one (I think!) was the general chat one. Some of the best threads were polls like 'Do you prefer cats or dogs?' and 'Which eye colour do you think is the best?' These developed into really interesting conversations!! I don't know how well this sort of thing would work here, but I think there is a place for non-language learning chat. For me a big part of the appeal (and addiction!  ) here is getting to know people a bit. So I think your thread idea is a good one, but I agree it doesn't really fit properly into culture.
I do think though that any chat/off-topic forum should be for regular foreros rather than a separate group of people who want to chat, but not take part in the other forums at all.
I'd better sign off and go to bed now - it's 1:30am here!!  
Philippa


----------

